# My cabinet humidor project



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

So here is a link to the pictures of my cabinet humidor project. I couldn't find a cabinet to convert so I located a local cabinetmaker to build exactly what I wanted.

http://www.northwestpages.com/cigars/
Page built by my father, explaining the first picture.

Since I know the question will be asked, here is the brake down:

$275- Cabinet 6' tall x 3' wide x 18 inches deep.

$125- Cabinetmaker sanded, stained and sprayed finish. Hard to see but turned out excellent. Much better than I could have done and worth the price.

$40- Cabinetmaker to construct the 3 shelves shown. 3' wide x 16 deep

$100- Spanish cedar for the three shelves and for all the Spanish cedar I have cut up to build the framework for the trays.

$112- Total for 12 of the pre-made Spanish cedar trays 7.5 x 12.5 x 2.25. Cheaper to buy pre-made than just the lumber to make drawers.

$25- Misc. wiring and conduit.

$30- Home bedroom humidifier with built in hygrometer that maintains set humidity level.

$20- 8 12" cold cathode lighting stripes to be mounted in pairs on all three shelves plus one set for the bottom cabinet.

$20- Glass for upper doors.

$10- 6 120mm computer fans for stirring air

$20- Digital timer that trigger plug in for the stirring fans (every 45min or so).

~$100 or so to buy Spanish cedar to line the interior. Not sure if its needed with all the Spanish cedar trays for loose sticks and the shelves plus anything on the shelves will be in boxes. Probably will line it with 1/4" and do it right, what's another $100 right, lol.

All said and done probably around $900 but that has everything I ever wanted in a humidor and done exactly the way I wanted it. I could have done the same one for around 600 if I skipped on the bells and whistles I had to have.

Anything I looked at that was similar was a minimum of $2000-$2500.

Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

That is a really nice looking cabinet. You're putting very dangerous thoughts in my head!:ss


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

lookks great enjoy it:ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Very nice! How are you sealing the doors? I was looking at doing the same thing (on a smaller scale) using a nice ready-made cabinet but am concerned about the door seals.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Very nice! I plan on building one too. Not that big, but home-made. As you stated MUCH cheaper than buying one pre-made.

Tons of room in that bad-boy... time to fill it up!


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

So, let me get this straight. You found a cabinet maker to build this entire thing for $900, including materials? Or was it $900 for the materials plus cabinet maker cost?

I would like a cabinet about half that size. It's almost unthinkable to imagine it could be constructed for $450.00.

In any event, nice job, super humidor. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Great looking Humidor. I bet you will enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

That is nice, have fun fill it up :ss


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

moosebrew said:


> $20- Digital timer that *trigger plug in* for the stirring fans (every 45min or so).


So how does this timer trigger you to plug in the fans?

Siren?
Flashing Lights?
Electric Shock?

I think I would have just let the timer turn the fans on by itself.:2 :ss

The finish is VERY nice you are gonna enjoy that thing for a long time. I'm gonna own something like that at some point I just don't know how yet.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. You coming up to Portland next time we meet?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks real nice.

Something to be proud of. Enjoy filling it up.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I agree. Very nice


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

This is a great looking humidor!

Best of luck with it.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That is a fantastic looking cabinet.. your stogies are gonna like the new digs...


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Very nice! How are you sealing the doors? I was looking at doing the same thing (on a smaller scale) using a nice ready-made cabinet but am concerned about the door seals.


I am going to use some foam tape kind of stuff. Not as worried about a perfect seal with the active humidification setup.

"So, let me get this straight. You found a cabinet maker to build this entire thing for $900, including materials? Or was it $900 for the materials plus cabinet maker cost?"

$900 includes everything for the entire project including cabinet maker costs. This was with me installing the cedar lining, and building the framework for the trays to act as drawers. Im sure he could have done everything for a couple extra hundred. Also depends on the cabinet maker you find. This guy had surplus Birtch that he built it out of so material cost for him was next to nothing.

"So how does this timer trigger you to plug in the fans?"

Very true, I guess I will have to wire it to turn on an outlet that a ac/dc converter is plugged into. Wow thats a much better idea!:ss


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Thanks for sharing. You coming up to Portland next time we meet?


Going to try my best, after this week I will have Saturday, Sunday and Monday off. Let me know when you guys are meeting and I will try and be there. Looking forward to meeting you guys up there.

Mark


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks great.. i'm jealous


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Great job. Looks really nice.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice setup - looks like you have some room to grow - :ss :ss


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Beautiful!

Seems like there have been a lot of these diy or fiy (fund it yourself) type of cabinet projects going on. I might have to do something similar during the summer to give me something to do productively in my spare time. Buy an old cabinet and learn how to seal it and everything myself. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

Great job. That looks really nice. I really like seeing a humidor that has been worked on by someone who owns it. Just think, that thing will be cherished and handed down thru generations. You are very lucky that thing is solid and it looks great.


----------



## Koa121 (Jan 10, 2007)

That is looking great. I am jealous. Keep posting pics...


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

Coming along all very nicely..


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice to see a cabinet made of Birch . It seems most cabinet humidors are usually made of Cherry or Oak . When I eventually get around to making my own , I think I might use Walnut or Mahogany . Good luck with it . I like the idea of having the air circulating inside the cabinet .


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

That looks great! Post more pics as it develops!


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

Well I just placed the order for the last of what I need. I ordered 20 board feet of 4/4 kiln dried Spanish Cedar that should be here in 3-5 days.

The 4/4 is surfaced on 2 sides and my plan is to use a band saw and make two 1/4" wide pieces from each board. I will have some left over from the middle of the board which I could plane down and use later. This was cheaper and gives me a hands on feeling than just buying 1/4" already done.

Mark


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

I was able to get ahold of a band saw big enough to do the job and now I am ready to install the spanish cedar lining. I cut the 3/4" boards I had down to 1/4" and ~1/2". I plan on placing the 1/2" boards across the back and the 1/4" will go on the sides. Once thats done I can begin the frame work for the drawers. I will take some pics and get them uploaded once the lining is in :ss 

Can't wait to get it done, my coolidor is bursting and I NEED more room.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great stuff Moosebrew! This is the type of thing I will be wanting for our new house...Enjoy filling the whole thing up! :ss


----------



## Jeebus (Dec 20, 2006)

That looks soo good. Good luck finishing and then filling it up.


----------



## tjwheels (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm sure most of us just dream about having the skill of making such a beautiful piece of furniture. Even with the help you have done a nice job. Enjoy it.


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Today I finished installing the lining, I ended up putting 1/2 thick along the back and 1/4" thick on the sides and the top. I DID take pictures but have to wait until I resize them to get them loaded up. 

It's coming along very nice and now I just have to construct the frame work for the trays to become drawers. After all the wood work is done I will tackle the wiring of the 6 computer fans (for stirring the air) and thanks to Rploaded's awsome recomendation I have some new cold cathode lights waiting for their placement.

Mark


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

Here are some updated photos of the lining installed, hope you enjoy.



Here I was measuring out the 1/2" pieces for along the back of the cabinet.



Before I started.



Starting to put some up



How could I hope to be a full grown Garilla some day and not use it!


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

A little preview.


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

last couple.


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks amazing . Great work moosebrew.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

looking amazing! I really love the look of it bro, How many sticks do you reckon you could get in it 

Good luck filling it!

andy


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, magnificent! I can smell that Spanish Cedar from here! :ss


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow, just Wow! 

Boy, I wish I had half the skills to build something like that.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great looking humidor.

That is coming out to be a masterpiece.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice looking Cabinet! :ss


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

Sorry about that, had to adjust the picture naming where they are hosted. Here they are again.


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

Here are the pics with the framework for drawers. I just need to attach the framework and trim it out now.

Mark


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

wow... looking good man, real good


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

That is outstanding! Great work...can't wait to see it loaded up!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I love how you made the framework so the trays can easily slide out - Sweet


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

That looks really nice! Can't wait to see it filled with smokes!


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

Thought I would give an update. So I have basically finished trimming it out inside and worked the other day on all the wiring. I hit a bit of a speed bump though today. 3 of the 5 computer fans I purchased off of ebay crapped out on me so now I have to get some more. I just installed two squirrel cage style fans on the top of the cabinet. I have two 120mm fans pulling air from the lower cabinet section into the upper section. I am intending to have two fans stirring air over the trays area. 

The digital timer turns the fans on every 1.25 hours or so and I also tore the humidifier apart and added an extra wire coming from it. This wire will trigger all the fans in the entire unit to turn on when the humidifier turns on allowing the best possible dispersion of the humidified air being added.

I got the lights installed and working off of a normal toggle switch and i just have to install a switch I just got that will also turn the lights on when a cabinet door is opened.

I have some pics I just need to get added.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Great work. :tu I can't wait to see it filled :bl


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Awesome work. :tu That is a humi I could use no doubt.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Good lord, that looks awesome.

(very jealous)


----------



## MiloFinch (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice. Beautiful.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

moosebrew said:


>


I'd never thought I'd be saying this to a guy,
but NICE RACK!!
:r :tu


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW! that is awesome work! keep the pics coming! :tu


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

:tu Beautiful craftsmanship! And I love the idea of the lights turning on when the door is opened. Great idea.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

It is looking good!


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> It is looking good!


I'll have to plan a bbq some time this summer so you can see it in person. Just smoked that Party Short today, man was it good, thanks again.

Mark


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

very nice:tu


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

really turning out great!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

moosebrew said:


> I'll have to plan a bbq some time this summer so you can see it in person. Just smoked that Party Short today, man was it good, thanks again.
> 
> Mark


You bet! I can't wait. I am glad you liked the Short.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks great.

It is going to be a great piece when it is completed.


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

So its been a while since I've updated this but mainly thats because I had not done that much. I have since gotten the system 95% done and running. I went ahead and transfered my stock over to the new humidor and found that I did not build it big enough 

Some smart ape here told me when I was asking about shelves in the design phase of this project that having the shelves tilted looks good but lacks function. I will eventually level the shelves out so they can store more boxes closed.

I am also switching the humidifier out for an Oasis II XL which will drastically save room in the lower section for long terms storage. I am finishing up some final fan instalation and have to wire a light switch to turn on the lights when the door is opened. Besides those things it will be all done.


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice!

You have quite the stock of sticks, I envy you! :dr


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice humidor, and nice selection of sticks to go with it.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice humidor.

You did some great work there. :tu


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice work, its like a little cigar shop in your home


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

It's beautiful. Wish I had that kind of talent.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

That's simply impressive....and what's better is you did it yourself.
Well at least the planning and wiring etc.

It's a work of art.

How's the humidity holding?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Very nice work indeed, I would be very proud of that humidor if I were you.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

A wonderful looking piece of furniture! Very impressive!!:tu


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Now that is something to be proud of!! What state R U from?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That looks awesome. I would love to make my own as well.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

That is a very nice humidor! There is nothing like the satisfaction of doing it yourself:tu


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

skibumdc said:


> That's simply impressive....and what's better is you did it yourself.
> Well at least the planning and wiring etc.
> 
> It's a work of art.
> ...


Humidity is holding well, the humidifier only comes on every couple of days for a few seconds.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW! that is amazing!


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

That right there is something to be very proud of.

Also, the amount and selection of stogies you have in that beauty is great!

Once I'm done with college and all, I think I too will build either a cabinet or walk-in humidor. It's a great idea to "do it yourself" because that way it gets done right and how one likes it. Great ideas, great thread, and great looking humidor!

:tu:tu:tu


Kyle


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

Nicely done!! I'm sure there's a great sense of accomplishment to do that yourself!


----------

